# So.....yea, im new too this...any advice???



## Mase85 (Jan 21, 2012)

So, what's up? My name is mase. New to the whole emt thing. I actually just graduated culinary school.... but after two years and tons of money...I decided its not for me, yes I love to cook, and I'm pretty damn good at it.. but I want to help people...cooking is my passion/hobby....so I start my emt training in april and advice for a newbie...please don't be a ***, or rude...I could really use a heads up..thanx


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jan 21, 2012)

What kind of advice are you looking for?

And welcome - go make me a risotto.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's some advice... Don't make your first post on the forum a demand not to "be an *** or rude". Most of us here find that type of attitude from newbies distasteful. 

Another piece of advice? Read the forums. Most of the questions you'll have; what kind of boots to buy, how to I get a job, how to study for the NREMT... Have all been answered several times. 

Read, absorb the knowledge and opinion thats been shared here... and welcome to EMTlife.


----------



## fast65 (Jan 21, 2012)

Mase85 said:


> So, what's up? My name is mase. New to the whole emt thing. I actually just graduated culinary school.... but after two years and tons of money...I decided its not for me, yes I love to cook, and I'm pretty damn good at it.. but I want to help people...cooking is my passion/hobby....so I start my emt training in april and advice for a newbie...*please don't be a ***, or rude*...I could really use a heads up..thanx



Well since you put it that way...no. 

As n7lxi said, browse the forums, all the info you need will be there, all you have to do is use the search feature.

And word of advice, don't go to your clinicals/ride-alongs and tell them not to "be a ***, or rude"...you really won't like the response you get.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 21, 2012)

You would have gotten more advice if your post didn't end up being abrasive. 

So my advice. Read the forum.


----------



## Mase85 (Jan 21, 2012)

I really didn't me to disrespect or offend anybody...


----------



## Mase85 (Jan 21, 2012)

*mean


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 21, 2012)

Telling people on here to not be an *** or rude is like giving a kid a toy and telling them not to play with it...

So my advice is stay up in class, pay attention and ask questions if you don't understand something. However always remember you were born with 2 ears and only one mouth. Listen to experienced providers be proactive in clinicals and ride alongside and you'll do great.

Can I get some chicken parmesan please?


----------



## Mase85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thnax nvrob, I really didn't mean anything bad by saying that...but thanx for understandin.. and chicken parm is probably 1 of my strongest dishes, so if ur ever in vancouver washington, it would be my pleasure...


----------



## JDub (Jan 21, 2012)

I would suggest learning how to correctly use ellipses.

But seriously, having a humble and willing to learn attitude is the most important thing I can recommend.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 21, 2012)

JDub said:


> I would suggest learning how to correctly use ellipses.
> 
> But seriously, having a humble and willing to learn attitude is the most important thing I can recommend.



Picking on one's grammar is a jerk move.


----------



## Mase85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yea jdub, that's what I'm all about...learning...mostly every1 on here has a useful bit of advice... from 1st days to what to expect in emt school...to be honest, when I went to culinary school I kinda knew what to expect... the emt world is new to me... I know I have a few months till my classes start, but I want to be 100% ready come that 1st day


----------



## JDub (Jan 21, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Picking on one's grammar is a jerk move.



To be fair, I wasn't entirely just trying to be mean. I know that my EMT instructor and preceptors made a huge deal over spelling and grammar which I was not really expecting and when it came time to write up PCRs I tended to struggle.

The OP could be an excellent writer in formal settings, I don't know. However if he is looking for suggestions, I would suggest working on spelling, grammar and professional/technical writing skills.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 23, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Picking on one's grammar is a jerk move.


Since when do people get to pick and choose the advice they get? He asked for any and all advice. Like it or not grammar is in fact important when it comes to writing narratives. I had a brand new EMT to precept today and trying to get her to use the past tense was worse than herding cats.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 24, 2012)

My wife is a chef. If I could cook as well as she does I would be much more popular at the station.

Be ready for an oversaturated job market where you will be a dime a dozen


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 24, 2012)

Tigger said:


> Since when do people get to pick and choose the advice they get? He asked for any and all advice. Like it or not grammar is in fact important when it comes to writing narratives. I had a brand new EMT to precept today and trying to get her to use the past tense was worse than herding cats.



Weird, I write my narratives in present tense...just personal preference.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jan 25, 2012)

From my experiences, EMT and furthermore Paramedic programs are all about what YOU as the student want to take out of it.

You can easily skate by in class which, admittedly, I did with my EMT class. I never once opened the book, but at the end of class I had nothing to show for it but a card that said New York State EMT. I am not proud of this.

After a few years of experience I took paramedic and did far excess to what I needed to learn, and continue to read on this forum and journals while sitting in the ambulance. (thank you technology!)

The best advice I can give you is to keep a positive, determined attitude. Keep your eyes and ears open and learn all you can when you can. If you are unsure of something, ASK. Odds are someone or many people in class with you have the same question but no one wants to ask it.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 25, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Weird, I write my narratives in present tense...just personal preference.



We are instructed to do so...therefore I do that, though I find if I am not paying attention to what I am writing sometimes both tenses creep in. When I think it about though, they're probably right, the narrative is meant to be a summary of care provided, and most summaries are not written in present tense given that actions described have already occurred.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 25, 2012)

JDub said:


> I would suggest learning how to correctly use ellipses.



You use a lot of ellipses in this field?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 25, 2012)

Mase85 said:


> So, what's up? My name is mase. New to the whole emt thing. I actually just graduated culinary school.... but after two years and tons of money...I decided its not for me, yes I love to cook, and I'm pretty damn good at it.. but I want to help people...cooking is my passion/hobby....so I start my emt training in april and advice for a newbie...please don't be a ***, or rude...I could really use a heads up..thanx



1. You're ugly
2. You're momma dresses you funny
3. ...........

oh wait sorry I misread that. Never mind. Just study your text book you'll be fine.

P.S. smart getting out of the food industry, that's a suckers game, long hours, low pay and no respect. :blink: Yeah so you should fit right into EMS.

P.P.S Did you see what I did there with the ellipses JDUB


----------



## JDub (Jan 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You use a lot of ellipses in this field?



Only when I am adding dramatic pauses to my narrative. I feel it gives that air of suspense that most narratives just don't have.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jan 25, 2012)

JDub said:


> Only when I am adding dramatic pauses to my narrative. I feel it gives that air of suspense that most narratives just don't have.



Nice. Frustrated screen play writer moonlights as EMT kind of thing


----------

